# Poperty preservation questions



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

I got a call today from tradeworkersonline.com. Long story short they are a property preservation company looking for contractors to do work. Here are my questions.

If I take this on do I have to do every job they send me?
How long does it take to get paid?
How difficult is it to get paid, taking pictures etc?
How well do the jobs pay?


I will give you a little info about my business and what I'm looking for and for you pp guys please give me your opinion on whether it would fit what I"m looking for. I own an exterior contracting company (roofing, siding, window etc.) its just me right now with the occasional extra guy or two when I need the help. I'm looking for some (small) jobs to stay busy in the off season and on rain days etc. I don't have a problem with the having to take pictures and the extra "paperwork" involved as long as the pay justifies the extra hassle.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Really A newbie wants to know if this pays. Use your eyes and read the threads here. Of course it depends on who you get in with and when you do your first job see how long it takes to get paid. I took 20 pictures of a lawn care , average sized lot and this company could not find 4 before and 4 after out of 20 to use. I said really ? You are being special and kicked them to the curb. I won't mention that it was Sentinel. Ask for credit references on their company. And to talk to currently used contractors. These company's are OPM outfits ( Other peoples Money) you take ALL the risk and put out your money to have some QC person and try to justify your work. If they decline it you haver to jump as high as they want and then you MIGHT get paid. Keep in mind they have been paid and wait to pay you 30 to 120 days . 

Best of luck


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

USE THE SEARCH FEATURE, IT IS YOUR FRIEND.


This company has been discussed.... recently.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

pro exteriors said:


> If I take this on do I have to do every job they send me?
> How long does it take to get paid?
> How difficult is it to get paid, taking pictures etc?
> How well do the jobs pay?


They will want you to believe it is an all or nothing proposition.
Pay dates typically are 60-90 days unless they penalize or back charge you.
QC levels fluctuate depending on the length of employment and skill of the current post pubescent auditing your completed work.
The jobs pay less that the going rates if you were to do the same work thru the locals brokers.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> They will want you to believe it is an all or nothing proposition.
> Pay dates typically are 60-90 days unless they penalize or back charge you.
> QC levels fluctuate depending on the length of employment and skill of the current post pubescent auditing your completed work.
> The jobs pay less that the going rates if you were to do the same work thru the locals brokers.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> Really A newbie wants to know if this pays. Use your eyes and read the threads here.


I just gave him the same advice in another thread. 

ANYONE who's willing to get involved in the industry and who is worth their salt will READ EVERYTHING THEY CAN GET THEIR HANDS ON BEFORE THEY ASK THE SAME QUESTION 10,000 OTHER NEWBIES DO. That includes ALL the threads in the preservation forum!

It was nice when we could have discussions in the HUD PRESERVATION thread and not a 1,000 new threads popping up all the time regarding the same thing, just worded differently.

I like CT but I've been losing a lot of interest in posting because it's the same thing over and over every time I log in. 

Linda


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

a1propertyclean said:


> I just gave him the same advice in another thread.
> 
> ANYONE who's willing to get involved in the industry and who is worth their salt will READ EVERYTHING THEY CAN GET THEIR HANDS ON BEFORE THEY ASK THE SAME QUESTION 10,000 OTHER NEWBIES DO. That includes ALL the threads in the preservation forum!
> 
> ...


I just read the threads on that particular company and I've found out they're pretty much a scam. No I never asked that question in any other thread Linda. Sorry for upsetting you maybe you should stay in the marry maids thread and not CONTRACTOR talk.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

pro exteriors said:


> I just read the threads on that particular company and I've found out they're pretty much a scam. No I never asked that question in any other thread Linda. Sorry for upsetting you maybe you should stay in the marry maids thread and not CONTRACTOR talk.


Interesting... she never said you asked the question in another thread. She said she gave you the same advice in another thread that someone gave you here. 

FYI - Linda is one of the more experienced and knowledgable people in the P&P industry and she is respected by her peers for this experience and knowledge that she got the hard way. Insulting her and making sexist comments directed towards her is not going to win you any points with anyone who can offer you good advice.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

pro exteriors said:


> I just read the threads on that particular company and I've found out they're pretty much a scam. No I never asked that question in any other thread Linda. Sorry for upsetting you maybe you should stay in the marry maids thread and not CONTRACTOR talk.


lol. Gypsos gave you some good advice just now, too. MY rant was about the thousands of threads that all ask the same question.

My comment was directed to whoever gave you the same advice I did. THEN the rant started.

You didn't upset me then and you don't upset me now. But I'll remember you. 

Linda


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow...:no:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

I will agree, for the 10,000th time....you got your answer which is 

Search.....and read. 

Most people enjoy giving info out for free, but not if you don't even lift a finger and do at least the minimum amount of research. 

Thread closed.


----------

